# The hills of Cupertino with an Ibike



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

On my last ride of the year, I rode near my house on the steeps of Cupertino. Parker Ranch, Prospect Road, Regnart... I got 3100 feet in around 20 miles.

Here's my Ibike data. The Ibike is pretty cool. It told me exactly how cold it was and how steep each hill was. 

Last year, I used the Ibike with a $3500 SRM on the same ride and the power charts were almost identical. So I sold the SRM!

tats (cause roadieing is about stats):
Dist: 19.8 mi (1:38:40)
Energy: 946.0 kJ
Cals Burn: 904.4 kcal
Climbing: 3121 ft

Min Avg Max
Power 0 159.9 681 W
Speed 1.0 12.1 33.5 mi/h
Elev 223 526 1002 ft

Aero: 0.322; Fric: 5.40
170 lbs; 12/27/2007 2:56 PM
46 degF; 1066 mbar

pics:
1) Ibike and SRM
2) charts


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Way too geeky!


----------

